

On Structural Regexes – the theory behind multi-editing - lubutu
http://lubutu.com/idea/on-structural-regexes

======
artost
The e text editor implements a modern version of structural regexes. There is
a blog post about it here: <http://e-texteditor.com/blog/2010/beyond-vi>

It is actually really cool how you can interactively move into regexes and
refine your searches. I wonder why no other editor (as far as I know) have
implemented something similar.

~~~
lubutu
Wow, this is the first I've heard of this, thanks!

I take it from that blog post they don't have equivalents to the commands
[XYGV!] I talked about, in e? Still, awesome stuff.

